# Puppy feeding



## lottie2017 (Jan 29, 2017)

I have recently become the nervous owner of beautiful cockapoo pup, now 9 weeks old.
I am unsure of a good feeding regime and wonder if she is hungry as she is certainly noisy at night even after 4 nights.
I started with dried food about a desert spoon 3 times a day. For the last couple of days I have increased it by adding about a teaspoon of good quality puppy food to the biscuits. 
Can someone please advise me, I have just fed her and the weight of food was 25g.
She is well, playful, and active help needed.
Regards lottie2017


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi.
Check the directions on the food as it does depend on what you feed your pup. Most often it is worked out on prospective adult weight I think and with cockapoos being a mixed breed their can be quite some variation in their adult size, but the size of the parents can be a guide. How big were mum (and dad). 
Did the breeder send the puppy home with some of the food that the pup was weaned on to and advice? If you are in doubt I would contact the breeder for advice.
Do feed a food that is designed for puppies. At 9 weeks I still fed my girls 4 meals a day, but I know that not everyone does.
Have you taken her to the vet for a pup check yet? How much does your pup weigh?
Good that she is playful and active - does she poop several times a day?


----------

